# DNP 50lb loss



## dmfh1272 (Sep 19, 2012)

Today is my first dose o 250mg MAO crystal DNP but since its about 75% pure i will refer to it as 200mg from here on out.  I am very overweight amd out of shape and im sure plenty of you will have much to say about good diet and excersize and i agree BUT I am in a crunch for time before i will be serving out a lengthy prison sentence in a very unfriendly place so i want to do everything i can before i go in  I am hoping the DNP and clean diet and excersize will allow me to get to 15% bodyfat or so and leave me with enough time to run an aas cycle. Under normal circumstances i would not put my body through this but if i am not ready i will still be at a huge health risk when im shipped off.  I dont know my current bodyfat but im 6-1 and weight 251 as of 10mins ago here are some pics and i will updated weekly with more pics and weights if anyone is interested.


----------



## dmfh1272 (Sep 19, 2012)

does anyone have an idea on my bf%?  my guess was 30% but i dont really know


----------



## SFW (Sep 19, 2012)

Take your measurements and get an estimate here.

Body Fat Calculator

You mentioned an AAS cycle after you lose all the weight on DNP....Hopefully you get your HPTA up and functioning before you get in the joint. Would suck to have the test levels of a 9 year old girl while youre around a bunch of savages.


----------



## dmfh1272 (Sep 19, 2012)

lol yes it would but i will not start aas if i dont have enough time to recoup


----------



## dmfh1272 (Sep 19, 2012)

i used the calculator you suggested and it read 29% and another online that also used neck measurement and it said 31% so i think i close with an estimated 30%.  thank you!  so 50pounds of fat is what i need to lose to meet my goals.  i hope with a clean diet and as much excersize as i can handle on dnp i can lost the fat by the new year at least that is my hope.  does anyone think its possible?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2012)

id leave the dnp alone and do it slow...dont look like you have much muscle on you...so youll go from big an fat to skinny fat


most people who crash diet or take drastic measures look worse for it and gain it back anyway


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> id leave the dnp alone and do it slow...dont look like you have much muscle on you...so youll go from big an fat to skinny fat
> 
> 
> most people who crash diet or take drastic measures look worse for it and gain it back anyway



this^^


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 19, 2012)

How long do you plan to run this DNP cycle and how much time do you have before the sentence begins (i.e you're going to probably want to leave a couple weeks to dump water retention and let your body recoup some) before you start the additional stresses of "fun in the joint".

Also what does your diet & training look like during this time? Just running DNP isn't going to guarantee any particular results so you want your whole protocol to work towards your goal or its all a waste for the stress on your body. You want to set reasonable expectations on the whole process if you want to get any sort of result.


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 19, 2012)

How long will you be going in for?  
  Imo bodyweight is your friend in there
Do a mass cycle now IMO


----------



## dmfh1272 (Sep 19, 2012)

currently doing starting strength and eating 2200 cals 40% protien 30% carbs 30%fat kinda iifym kinda thing.  i do not care about looks im almost 29 and i will be in for 10yrs and dont care if i look good for the inmates lol.  prison is not in the u.s. is all i really care to say about that.  i just want to lose bodyfat and hopefully get stronger before going in.  date to go in is still up in the air but my lawyer told me to plan for may 2013

oh yeah i have enough dnp to run 200mg for the next few years lol  so i was planning on running it till i hit 200lbs or couldnt take it anymore


----------



## dmfh1272 (Sep 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> id leave the dnp alone and do it slow...dont look like you have much muscle on you...so youll go from big an fat to skinny fat
> 
> 
> most people who crash diet or take drastic measures look worse for it and gain it back anyway



i dont have time for slow and i waslead to believe that skinny fat was from losing lbm as well as fat and that dnp only targeted fat and also that since i havent lifted in 4 years and just started back that i would prolly not lose any lbm and may even gain some ... anyone else have an opinion on this?


----------



## dmfh1272 (Sep 19, 2012)

one more question i am on thyroid meds and dont know if i should continue usage its armour 16.7mcg T3 and 67mcg of T4


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 20, 2012)

lol I would just start a cycle now and get as big and strong as possible


----------



## nby (Sep 20, 2012)

Man get out the deca and test and put on pounds. Why the f would you wanna be skinny in there? Go for the tank look, noone's gonna fuck with a 300lbs-er.


----------



## Robalo (Sep 20, 2012)

You're going in for ten fking years and you want to lean out and look good? Get big, strong and ugly.


----------



## nby (Sep 20, 2012)

And btw 10 years.. wth did you do?


----------



## dmfh1272 (Sep 20, 2012)

everything ive heard is not to run aas over 15% bf ... i said im NOT trying to look good im trying to lean up so that i can go on aas.  anyone have an idea about my t3/t4?  10 years for trafficing heroin and firearms to be 100% i actually got off light in this particular country i could have been executed.  but i want to get to 15% bf and then run aas to get as strong as possible before i go.  i was always in great shape until i started traveling so much and i was always around 190 (used to box for USMC at 168 almost 10 years ago ... damn im getting old)  i would be thrilled to be half as in shape as i was then


----------



## sityslicker (Sep 20, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> How long do you plan to run this DNP cycle and how much time do you have before the sentence begins (i.e you're going to probably want to leave a couple weeks to dump water retention and let your body recoup some) before you start the additional stresses of "fun in the joint".
> 
> Also what does your diet & training look like during this time? Just running DNP isn't going to guarantee any particular results so you want your whole protocol to work towards your goal or its all a waste for the stress on your body. You want to set reasonable expectations on the whole process if you want to get any sort of result.



I couldn't agree more, esp with the expectations part. 50lbs weight loss is not going to be a easy even with dnp.


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 20, 2012)

dmfh1272 said:


> currently doing starting strength and eating 2200 cals 40% protien 30% carbs 30%fat kinda iifym kinda thing.  i do not care about looks im almost 29 and i will be in for 10yrs and dont care if i look good for the inmates lol.  prison is not in the u.s. is all i really care to say about that.  i just want to lose bodyfat and hopefully get stronger before going in.  date to go in is still up in the air but my lawyer told me to plan for may 2013
> 
> oh yeah i have enough dnp to run 200mg for the next few years lol  so i was planning on running it till i hit 200lbs or couldnt take it anymore



Wow. Well you have probably 6-8 months? You could so easily recomp your body w/ diet & training and none of this, frankly kinda uninformed plan. And here's what I base that comment on:

1) 2200 cals/day - my friend, I cut on 1800 calories. You are basically starving yourself. Even w/o the DNP you will lose bodyfat, but you're also going to give up a lot of muscle. I would also argue that you're going to find it very hard to function well after a while because you'll be starving, and forget training. You won't be eating enough to fuel any sort of decent lifting, and I suspect also not enough protein to actually build any muscle.

2) Throw DNP on top of that you're just fucking miserable.

3) Running DNP for "years"? Um, yea. I'll assume that's a joke and you are planning to educate yourself a little more on using DNP.

4) Don't fixate on 200 lb - If you have generally always been lean & athletic, the body tends to like to get back to its established set point - meaning if you've maintained a particular bodyfat / weight for a long time, this is where your body has become adjusted to supporting in terms of metabolism,  typical average level of activity, etc. Short-term hiccups in life that cause you to gain fat / weight due to stress, decrease in activity levels, increase in shitty diet, whatever - if you get back to more of the regular way you used to live - or at least change the habits that got you to where you are now, your body will start to respond because it wants to get back to where you were. If you clean up your diet and get some sort of regular training schedule for 4-6 months, you'll see a dramatic change in body composition.

5) I'm sure you're not the least bit concerned about how studly you are when you hit the joint. However you might want to be in at least a baseline healthy state to be able to deal w/ the whole thing. On your program I just see a skinny guy w/ thyroid issues and no muscle mass at all.

Best of luck w/ that.

If you're hell bent on running DNP, why don't you start w/ a solid diet & training program to get things moving. If you want to spike it w/ a scheduled DNP cycle, fine, and then get off and continue w/t he diet and training. Spike it w/ another short DNP cycle and continue on. Everything about producing a maintainable change in your body composition is about small, incremental changes and continuous tweaks to the protocol to keep your body from either just adapting to the change and stalling, or just going so fucking extreme for so long that you may get some sort of result and rebound the fuck back because your results aren't maintainable. Extended continued use of DNP is just not good and not maintainable.

Again, best of luck w/ that and fingers crossed that you'll be stepping back from this little adventure and reconsidering your path.


----------



## njc (Sep 21, 2012)

Well guys, if he does have time then leaning out pre-cycle is not a bad idea.  Your body has increased nutrient partition the leaner you are and the body likes to respond anabolically after a period of caloric restriction/catabolism.  Also he is essentially a beginner again as he has stated.  But I also see what you guys are saying and that that might not be the best route to go given his situation.

OP I would get some growth hormone releasing peptides and begin running them right now until the day you begin your sentence, whatever you decide to do.

And stay away from poisoning people with heroin when you get out.  Peace.


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 21, 2012)

njc said:


> Well guys, if he does have time then leaning out pre-cycle is not a bad idea.  Your body has increased nutrient partition the leaner you are and the body likes to respond anabolically after a period of caloric restriction/catabolism.  Also he is essentially a beginner again as he has stated.  But I also see what you guys are saying and that that might not be the best route to go given his situation.
> 
> OP I would get some growth hormone releasing peptides and begin running them right now until the day you begin your sentence, whatever you decide to do.
> 
> And stay away from poisoning people with heroin when you get out.  Peace.



I just feel like there a thousand better ways to approach this. The current program is going to do nothing but destroy muscle and here's a guy who is still young and can easily leverage his normal testosterone levels to produce good results in terms of building muscle and leaning out in the process. I don't think he's particularly "chubby" but rather just incredible lack of muscle.  Increase the muscle, you increase the foundation  that supports your frame, you increase your metabolism, you decrease your bodyfat and you're in a general better position to maintain it as well as taking on all the stresses of the upcoming "adventure". Starve yourself and you just set yourself up to be weak and skinny, depleted, probably introduce more health issues. JMHO. Stepping back and looking at this in a phased approach leveraging diet, training, cardio and whatever other supplements. But starving and throwing on DNP is really just too much for the goal. Extreme measures usually don't work and produce rebounds because they are simply not maintainable states of existence.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 21, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> I just feel like there a thousand better ways to approach this. The current program is going to do nothing but destroy muscle and here's a guy who is still young and can easily leverage his normal testosterone levels to produce good results in terms of building muscle and leaning out in the process. I don't think he's particularly "chubby" but rather just incredible lack of muscle.  Increase the muscle, you increase the foundation  that supports your frame, you increase your metabolism, you decrease your bodyfat and you're in a general better position to maintain it as well as taking on all the stresses of the upcoming "adventure". Starve yourself and you just set yourself up to be weak and skinny, depleted, probably introduce more health issues. JMHO. Stepping back and looking at this in a phased approach leveraging diet, training, cardio and whatever other supplements. But starving and throwing on DNP is really just too much for the goal. Extreme measures usually don't work and produce rebounds because they are simply not maintainable states of existence.



This right here^^


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 21, 2012)

dmfh1272 said:


> i dont have time for slow and i waslead to believe that skinny fat was from losing lbm as well as fat and that dnp only targeted fat and also that since i havent lifted in 4 years and just started back that i would prolly not lose any lbm and may even gain some ... anyone else have an opinion on this?



you are currently skinny fat but very fat fat so its bigger


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 21, 2012)

dmfh1272 said:


> i dont have time for slow and i waslead to believe that skinny fat was from losing lbm as well as fat and that dnp only targeted fat and also that since i havent lifted in 4 years and just started back that *i would prolly not lose any lbm and may even gain some* ... anyone else have an opinion on this?



On that diet you're probably going to lose muscle mass. As I said before - your 2200 cal diet is 400 cals more than I use for cutting and I'm 100 lb lighter than. I give up muscle mass when I'm cutting. You will give up more because you're simply starving yourself.

I'll also give you a caveat on inappropriate diets (for your goals) and how they work - when you try to force a result on your body in a way that the body can't support, eventually your body will tell you to go fuck yourself, it will shut down and eventually rebound like a bitch. Please revisit your diet. In fact I'd point you straight to the diet forum and just ask for a good diet there. As I said, feel free to cycle in DNP on appropriate cycles, but if your diet & training are not geared towards allowing your body to function the way it was designed, your body simply won't play that game. You'll find yourself exhausted, and btw you're already on thyroid medication - a starvation diet is going to fuck your thyroid even more. You should really be talking to your doctor.


----------



## dmfh1272 (Sep 24, 2012)

away for a few days and the haters come out lol j/k wow i dont know where to start ... i guess i will just thank everyone for their input and give an update.  first off 200mg dnp i have no sides except a lil warmer than usual.  my current weight is 244.8 this morning and i feel great ... my workouts are getting better (maybe more of a technique increase since my diet and the dnp should be eating away at my strength?? lol sorry had to say something)  i would post pics but i gotta go change a diaper


----------



## Robalo (Sep 24, 2012)

You're gonna log it? Great, i'm in


----------



## nby (Sep 24, 2012)

Fuck man, best of luck to you on this. Also reps for being or at least seeming so calm when you have this 10 years ahead of you.. I don't think I could take it.


----------



## dmfh1272 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks and yeah im kind of a freak in that i never get rattled, im always calm ... just comes natural.  Also i knew the risk when i started and for me the pros outweighed the cons.  I grew up rough and dirt floor poor but my kids will never want for anything.  Sounds odd but i would have given more than a decade of my life for the security of my family.  Anyway Im not here to talk about that.  I have a question though reading on yohimbine it says in a fasted state only but i am almost sure ive read somewhere that doesnt really apply when on dnp ... does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## nby (Sep 25, 2012)

You can take Yohimbine without being fasted. Are you taking it with ECA(Y) or alone with the DNP? Any sides you've gotten yet?


----------



## dmfh1272 (Sep 26, 2012)

wanting to take it with caffeine ... i dont like ephedrine ... no sides except ive gained weight now lol ... i guess im retaining water now as i feel bloated.  by the way 147.7 this morning  but im down a notch in my belt still.  ill start taking yohimbine and caffeine tomorrow dosed at 5mg and 100mg about 3 times a day (have used yohimbine before and know my tolerance and this should be no problem ... will up after a week or so to about 25mg per day


----------



## dmfh1272 (Sep 28, 2012)

Printable Nutrition Report for Dmfh1272

thats a sample days (todays) diet ... any input from anyone?


----------



## sityslicker (Oct 3, 2012)

How is your cycle going? What do you think so far? I sure you realize that the fat loss is not quite as good as its reported on the boards. However it still the strongest fatburner around.


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 3, 2012)

How's the cycle coming along brother!?


SFW said:


> You mentioned an AAS cycle after you lose all the weight on DNP....*Hopefully you get your HPTA up and functioning before you get in the joint. Would suck to have the test levels of a 9 year old girl while youre around a bunch of savages.*


In my experience, I'm a mean edgy mother fucker when I'm shutdown and my test levels get low


sityslicker said:


> How is your cycle going? What do you think so far? I sure you realize that the fat loss is not quite as good as its reported on the boards. However it still the strongest fatburner around.


Oh its goood... he's just running that tiny dose for an extended period of time. I prefer blasting my dnp at 800mg for 2-3wks. Its very easy to drop 20lbs+ like that per mini cycle


----------



## dmfh1272 (Oct 10, 2012)

i have lost 18lbs so far.  my lifts are getting higher every other if not every workout.  I havent taken measurements but i do know i have dropped two holes in my belt.  i did bump up to 400mg for all of 2 days before i decided i didnt like sitting around wheezing while hugging a fan.  I have no doubt that 400mg plus would make me lose fat MUCH faster but im really starting to enjoy the lifting and i know it would be very hard for me to do any kind of a workout on dnp.  i did some checking and the prison im going to has no weights or workout equipment of any kind so im gonna start doing some pushup/pullup workouts soon


----------



## dmfh1272 (Oct 10, 2012)

sityslicker said:


> How is your cycle going? What do you think so far? I sure you realize that the fat loss is not quite as good as its reported on the boards. However it still the strongest fatburner around.[/QUOTE
> 
> actually most things i read said how it wouldnt work well for obese or higher bodyfat people but i strongly disagree ... i can see this stuff being a miracle for an obese person who cant exercise ... i mean i can see myself losing a pound per day sitting on my ass eating pizza and icecream at my level of bodyfat if i ran 400-600 per day ... yes i would be tired and hot and couldnt do anything but lay around but for someone seriously obese (even more than me) it could at lease jump start their weightloss and get them down to a weight that they could carry enough to start working out.


----------



## dmfh1272 (Oct 10, 2012)

just did the math and ive lost 18lbs in 21 days on 200mg per day except 2 days at 400mg!!  i didnt realize it was that much!!  so 3 weeks on and i have just about zero sides at 200mg but i do think im going to play around with the dosage maybe do mon-friday on and weekends off or maybe 400mg mon, tues ... 200mg wend ... 400mg thurs, fri and then take sat and sun off yeah i think im going to try that maybe it will keep things interesting and if it doesnt work then i can always fall back on what has been working for me ... so here it is wend ... im gonna go off until monday (see how i look without the bloat) and then start the 400,400,200,400,400,off,off cycle


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 10, 2012)

I've heard that the line between feeling fine, and overdosing/dying on dip is very thin. Have you heard this?


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 10, 2012)

dmfh1272 said:


> sityslicker said:
> 
> 
> > How is your cycle going? What do you think so far? I sure you realize that the fat loss is not quite as good as its reported on the boards. However it still the strongest fatburner around.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Pony (Oct 10, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> I've heard that the line between feeling fine, and overdosing/dying on dip is very thin. Have you heard this?




Damn be careful bro.  Props to you for having a set, good luck with everything - Ill be following.


----------



## flynike (Oct 10, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> dmfh1272 said:
> 
> 
> > The problem w/ trying to get away w/ a shitty diet while using a very strong "fat loss aid" is that its not a maintenance program. As soon as you come off the DNP but continue eating like a slob, you'll just reslob. You can't run DNP forever and expect it to make up for a shitball lifestyle. And very simply its such an incredible disrespect for your body, its stupid.
> ...


----------



## dmfh1272 (Oct 11, 2012)

im assuming you have not read this thread and somehow misread what i was writing about severely overweight people using dnp to get down to a more manageble weight.  I, me, dmfh1272, the one this thread is about am on a strict healthy diet and have been since the beginning ... even more a few post back there is a fitday food log of one of my days.  so please read before you post anything else or tell me how i am being stupid or disrespecting my body.  i have listened to what everyone has posted here and weather i agree with it or not i have acknowledged there opinion and gave them respect for at least participating in my thread ... you i will not give that respect to moderator or not.  also the studies ran many years ago that have been posted all over online and can be found with a google search had obese people losing a lot of weight over a year on dnp with no sides and kept the weight off.  as far as i know no other log has been ran like mine (starting at 30% bf and also starting a weightlifting routine) and it may be that others are interested in the results (losing weight while gaining strength) but if you feel that since i called you out as being too lazy to read my thread before commenting on one misunderstood post you must take action and delete this thread i will go ahead and let you know that i will simply laugh my ass off that you have nothing better to do but save face on the internet.



sassy69 said:


> dmfh1272 said:
> 
> 
> > The problem w/ trying to get away w/ a shitty diet while using a very strong "fat loss aid" is that its not a maintenance program. As soon as you come off the DNP but continue eating like a slob, you'll just reslob. You can't run DNP forever and expect it to make up for a shitball lifestyle. And very simply its such an incredible disrespect for your body, its stupid.
> ...


----------



## dmfh1272 (Oct 11, 2012)

flynike said:


> sassy69 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree!!
> ...


----------



## dmfh1272 (Oct 11, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> I've heard that the line between feeling fine, and overdosing/dying on dip is very thin. Have you heard this?



can you post a link to info of someone who has died please?  because i can post thousands of links to people running WAY more than 200-400mg and besides being uncomfortable they were and are just fine.  i have looked and looked for dnp related deaths and i have found 1 to be honest but the person was on way more than dnp ... i have found many more deaths related to eca ... BUT i will be the first to admit i am no expert and the lack of deaths could be contributed to it not being as widely used/excepted as an eca stack ... i will say this though my core body temp stays normal my heart rate stays normal and my liver and thyroid are not affected on dnp and i cannot say the same for any other thermogenics that actually work.  what i do feel is hot and sweaty and i get fatigued easy but that can all be explqined by the way dnp works.  I personally feel safer on dnp than eca


----------



## dmfh1272 (Oct 11, 2012)

Pony said:


> Damn be careful bro.  Props to you for having a set, good luck with everything - Ill be following.


i answered the other post about my opinion on dnp and the health risk .  like i mentioned i feel safe at these levels,  thanks for following


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 11, 2012)

dmfh1272 said:


> im assuming you have not read this thread and somehow misread what i was writing about severely overweight people using dnp to get down to a more manageble weight.  I, me, dmfh1272, the one this thread is about am on a strict healthy diet and have been since the beginning ... even more a few post back there is a fitday food log of one of my days.  so please read before you post anything else or tell me how i am being stupid or disrespecting my body.  i have listened to what everyone has posted here and weather i agree with it or not i have acknowledged there opinion and gave them respect for at least participating in my thread ... you i will not give that respect to moderator or not.  also the studies ran many years ago that have been posted all over online and can be found with a google search had obese people losing a lot of weight over a year on dnp with no sides and kept the weight off.  as far as i know no other log has been ran like mine (starting at 30% bf and also starting a weightlifting routine) and it may be that others are interested in the results (losing weight while gaining strength) but if you feel that since i called you out as being too lazy to read my thread before commenting on one misunderstood post you must take action and delete this thread i will go ahead and let you know that i will simply laugh my ass off that you have nothing better to do but save face on the internet.



When other people read this stuff and starting thinking "Yea I could totally get away with this..." and often in the context of hearing about such "aggressive fat loss aids" for the first time, again completely forget about the fundamentals  and think because they ran something it will do all the heavy lifting, you get to an end goal, end the cycle and then can't figure out why they rebounded back at 2x worse than where they came from. If your diet and training are not already producing results, no other supplement is going to fix that and leave you w/ something that is maintainable.

To continue clarifying my input - whenever you post things like this online, there are ignorant people who only catch the part about huge fast weightloss. You see me posting the same caveats all over muscle forums on things like recommendations coming from guys, no matter how well-intentioned, to help some girl "lose weight", "tone up", "go to the next level" - whatever - if you don't have an already functioning diet & training program in place, all these additional supplements are not going to work and will most likely fuck that person up.  THAT is the point I'm bringing up and not worrying about YOU specifically. Most people are not already well-researched and many years put into weight training and already extremely well tuned to their bodies. I'm standing on 31 years of lifting, 12 years of competing and more than a decade around muscle boards. Even w/ the Internet now being around for a couple decades, people seem to get continually more ignorant and selective in the stuff they read and don't want to get the basics in order first because its not quick.

I got no issues w/ you're concern if I"m "too lazy" to read your thread or not. My friend I would venture I've been plenty active in reading & writing and responding to  more threads and details on these forums by orders of magnitude more than you so I'm completely not worried about your concerns w/ me.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 11, 2012)

^ this

Plus I have a thread somewhere here at IML about my good friend dying from DNP. Yes, the cause of death was DNP. It's a lazy way to cut weight. It's also the most dangerous way as well. 80pc of people that take this crap end up sick or complications leading to then dropping it and never touching it again! Be smart about your body and stop cutting corners. It's all about hard work!


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 11, 2012)

I dunno about people "dying" from DNP but definitely dying from poor use of DNP - epic case - Eric Perrin - popping DNP and using party drugs and drinking. That'll sure stress the hell out of your body - I'd probably bet that dehydration is the number one killer in sports / physique stuff.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ dehydration. Main cause of death was ruled DNP. However it's up to the user to check your dehydration levels!


----------



## dmfh1272 (Oct 13, 2012)

been off a couple days now and i realize that my wife wasnt the crazy one wanting to run the heater it was me for walking around in shorts and a tshirt complaining about how hot it is lol first 24hrs off and i was freezing and quickly found the winter clothes!!  cant wait for monday to start back and try my experimental dosage routine ... and im not taking the easy way out im taking a fast way out.  if i wasnt under a time constraint i would go a different route.  

*ATTENTION*  IF YOU OR SOMEONE YOU KNOW DIES FROM READING MY THREAD YOU OR YOUR FRIEND JUST DID THE EVOLUTION OF OUR SPECIES A HUGE FAVOR.


----------



## Xframe (Dec 8, 2012)

And how did the rest of the cycle go?


----------



## Z82 (Dec 8, 2012)

Xframe said:


> And how did the rest of the cycle go?


im interested as well, maybe he fled the country, i would.


----------

